# Testo-Rex



## Malcom (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi hello guys, has anyone heard of Testo-Rex by bionutricals? Thanks


----------



## vincehaveph8 (Dec 28, 2008)

its a trib product


----------



## Malcom (Jan 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## nni (Jan 18, 2009)

TesTo-Rex??? Prop. Blend:
Tribulus Terrestris Extract
Standardized to: 
40% Saponins 
19% Protodioscin 
Chrysin 99.6%
Diindole Methane (DIM)
Eurycomo Longfolia Jack
Gamma Oryzanol



NO,NO,NO!!!!

gamma o is useless, trib doesnt boost test. better options out there.


----------



## Malcom (Jan 18, 2009)

erm if u are discrediting this supp or bionutrical, i think u should discredit ironmag is trib product, if u take a closer at these two, u will see the formula is the same, except for the zinc, DHEA, vitamine and bioperine, but the core is the same, for me i think bionutrical is a good company, its a generic company out there, making brand supp at a generic price, and they are as well as effective and 75% cheaper, used they glutamine and BCAA it was great. Bionutrical is awesome its my opinion.

IRONMAG Trib: Bodybuilding.com - IronMagLabs Anabolic-Matrix Rx - Natural Testosterone Booster! On sale now!

Check testo-rex and that one you decide


----------



## nni (Jan 18, 2009)

ironmag has a bunch of good products, that being said, i still dont recommend trib based test boosters. ever.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2009)

not the same


----------



## Chubby (Jan 20, 2009)

This must be stupid question, so I don't want to start a new thread on this.  I have decided to try Humano Fort from Labrada to boost my test.  My question is, the instruction says take one serving in the morning and another one at bed time.  It doesn't say anything about taking it, before, after or with meals.  Does anyone know how to take it?


----------



## Malcom (Jan 20, 2009)

if it doesn't say anything, it means its not necessary to take it with meal or not, make sure u consume a good amount of water.


----------



## Chubby (Jan 20, 2009)

Malcom said:


> if it doesn't say anything, it means its not necessary to take it with meal or not, make sure u consume a good amount of water.


Thanks.


----------



## var1able (Jan 22, 2011)

nni said:


> better options out there.



What do you recommend?


----------



## bodydwl (Jan 22, 2011)

first time i have heard of this on


----------

